# McClelland Website



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I got my catalog in the mail from McClelland yesterday. They were announcing their new website:

McClelland Tobacco Company - fine pipe tobaccos - matured virginias, oriental mixtures, aromatics, blending components

I guess it is still under construction and linked to the Pipe Show Online website. But they will have their own soon. And if you haven't yet, sign up for their mailing list. It is nice to get a full collor Tobacco Catlog, even if I don't think you can buy direct.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Yeah, and some of the flyers made great mini-posters for the inside doors of my tobacco cabinet!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Posted a long time ago...but after a Google search for their site...I found it here...so thank you Mike!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

+1 i really enjoyed browsing their site!
To bad you can't purchase directly from them!


----------



## JD11 (Aug 21, 2008)

can you order from the catalog ??


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

JD11 said:


> can you order from the catalog ??


I don't have one...yet...but from what I understand, you can not oder from them...only through their vendors...


----------



## JD11 (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks Tommy, kinda figured that . I signed up today anyway


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

JD11 said:


> Thanks Tommy, kinda figured that . I signed up today anyway


Same here...as I thought it might make a good _bathroom reader!_


----------



## JD11 (Aug 21, 2008)

quo155 said:


> Same here...as I thought it might make a good _bathroom reader!_


+1 :smoke2:


----------



## drl (Jul 23, 2011)

Definitely worth checking out if you're a fan (and I am!).


----------



## pyxistort (Jul 13, 2009)

After read through the catalog, I would like to have a whole cellar of McClelland's tobacco.


----------



## IrishRogue (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks for the link... time for me to order a catalog and some tobacco...


----------

